# MacBook PRO tombé du camion



## sandy67 (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Mon PC ayant rendu l'âme la semaine dernière, et les exams qui arrivent, il me faut impérativement racheter un nouvel ordinateur.
On m'a proposé un MacBook PRO 13" duo core 2.53 GHZ, mais tombé du camion. Ma question est, vu que l'offre à l'air grandement intéressante, vu mes finances et le prix proposé,

Qu'elles sont les risques? Apple peut bloquer cet ordinateur à distance si je me connecte avec?  
D'avance merci pour vos reponses


----------



## rogo (20 Avril 2010)

Cela s'appelle du recel de biens volés et pourrait te rapporter gros (de gros Ennuis)!

Pas d'avis en ce qui concerne le blocage à distance.


----------



## scaryfan (20 Avril 2010)

Ne prends pas de risque... ça n'en vaut pas la peine? même pour quelques centaines d'...


----------



## PDD (20 Avril 2010)

En plus du recel il y a beaucoup de chance que ce soit une pure escroquerie avec un ordinateur qui n'existe pas...


----------



## kippei (20 Avril 2010)

sandy67 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon PC ayant rendu l'âme la semaine dernière, et les exams qui arrivent, il me faut impérativement racheter un nouvel ordinateur.
> On m'a proposé un MacBook PRO 13" duo core 2.53 GHZ, mais tombé du camion. Ma question est, vu que l'offre à l'air grandement intéressante, vu mes finances et le prix proposé,
> ...



Et euuu c'est dans quelle région ton p'tit plan la... 

Ma copine voudrais en avoir un mais bon faute de budget elle tourne sur un PC jetable Acer.

Rep moi par MP au pire, merci 

PS : Mon MBP à été soit disant gagné sur un site d'enchères inversées... mais quand j'ai parlé avec le revendeur  je me suis rendu compte qu'il brassait pas mal de matos... Donc ducoup je sais pas trop vraiment d'ou il sort mon MBP

Enfin Bref j'ai eu mon PC à -250, neuf dans l'emballage sous sellé, avec sceau de garanti intact.

Après il faut faire gaffe à pas accepter n'importe quoi genre un lieu de RDV au fond d'une cave lol ^^


----------



## sebusmalus (20 Avril 2010)

Mouais ... le jeu n'en vaut assurément pas la chandelle.


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2010)

sandy67 a dit:


> Qu'elles sont les risques? Apple peut bloquer cet ordinateur à distance si je me connecte avec?
> D'avance merci pour vos reponses



Recevoir une paire de bracelet argenté par un monsieur a casquette et moustache


----------

